# Guys, does this make you mad...



## fatelogic (Jun 21, 2011)

or does it make you happy, or other... lol.

*before*









*after*


----------



## Wirt (Jan 16, 2009)

neither. think she looks better in the first one

she doesnt look bad in the 2nd one, but definitely fake looking


----------



## this portrait (Jul 18, 2009)

All that makeup has to come off eventually.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

My rage burns with the fire of a thousand suns....

No not really, it doesn't bother me what people do to their faces.
It's strange though she looks Asian in the before picture then I don't know in the after.


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

There is such thing as too much, and this is a prime example in my opinion. I prefer the first picture.


----------



## pollster (Oct 4, 2009)

Why is the "after" picture at 7 seconds into the video, and the "before" picture at 11 seconds? Is it the same video? (They both have the same total length.) 


(Is that a dumb question? seems weird anyway)

And where did her earrings go?


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

You know how scary that would be if it started raining and her face just starts melting?


----------



## anomalous (Jun 12, 2004)

She ought to find a happy medium between the two.


----------



## fatelogic (Jun 21, 2011)

here she smiles... damn! I want you baby.







]
this is the whole video for those curious people


----------



## Syndacus (Aug 9, 2011)

Meh, makeup and looks are only skin-deep. Her personality is probably a hit and miss...


----------



## fatelogic (Jun 21, 2011)

> You know how scary that would be if it started raining and her face just starts melting


 :haha


----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

she looks lkie plastic in the second i dont know how I should feel


----------



## pollster (Oct 4, 2009)

fatelogic said:


> here she smiles... damn! I want you baby. this is the whole video for those curious people


Thanks for posting the whole video. That certainly puts it into context. 
So basically, you've got the hots for Angelina Jolie. 

Since she's obviously using her makeup talents to transform her appearance to look like various celebrities (in this case AJ), I see nothing wrong with it as a talent showcase. Too much makeup for everyday though - and you would no doubt see just how much it is if you were right in front of her.



Xfixiate said:


> Meh, makeup and looks are only skin-deep. Her personality is probably a hit and miss...


Just a general comment... I'd be careful to avoid the trap of no makeup = personality, and makeup = no personality.


----------



## Chris2012 (Sep 5, 2010)

I like the natural look better. If she looks good WITHOUT makeup on, that's way better than if she only looks good with it on.

But I'm not generally shallow. All my friends tell me that the girls I think are attractive are not at all. Good. More for me.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

If you're going to transform into another race why go white?


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

It's her body. She can do whatever she wants with it.

Many women wear makeup just b/c they like it. It's not always about ~pleasing men~


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Doesn't bother me either way, she has overdone it to the point of her face almost looking fake but meh whatever makes someone happy and feel good in their own skin.


----------



## David777 (Feb 6, 2011)

Guess I go for the natural look, 'cause like some of the others, I too prefer the before picture.


----------



## Cynical (Aug 23, 2011)

....dude at least she's still pretty without make up.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Cynical said:


> ....dude at least she's still pretty without make up. I have seen worst.


Calling photoshop on that, her eyes like doubled in size.


----------



## Cynical (Aug 23, 2011)

I don't think so dude....





skip to 3:30


----------



## emmaaa (Aug 12, 2011)

I think they are two different people, literally XD


----------



## Resonance (Feb 11, 2010)

fatelogic said:


> or does it make you happy, or other... lol.
> 
> *before*
> 
> ...


I don't think she looks terrible in the second one (haven't actually watched the videos, watching women discuss cosmetics makes me misanthropic) unlike many women do after make-up, and I guess she isn't doing any harm so if she feels the need or desire to look like that who am I to criticise.


----------



## JenN2791 (Aug 21, 2011)

Cynical said:


> ....dude at least she's still pretty without make up.


Ugh circle lens BUG me. I've never tried them, nor do I intend to, but I'm just so against Asian girls using that. For some reason they think it's so cute, but to me you look like a freakin alien with that.

Anyways, back to the point of the thread - the girl already had natural beauty. Before I scrolled down to the AFTER picture, I didn't think makeup would seriously make a drastic change on her since she's already beautiful in my opinion, but woah.

But yah... I watch a lot of makeup tutorials on YT, but I always avoid ones where it's wayyyy over-the-top. I prefer a minimal amount of eyeshadow, etc. The most makeup I'd wear is tons of black/purple eyeshadow to create a somewhat similar look to Kim Kardashian's signature makeup... but I sure don't go over the top like she does either. I at least try to still look like me a little rather than a ratcoon from out of this world.


----------



## Elleire (Jul 24, 2011)

I've seen her videos. She tries to look like different celebrities, and succeeds, weirdly enough. That one was Angelina Jolie. 

I don't think she goes out in public like that, not that it matters. :stu


----------



## ThisGuy (Jul 13, 2010)

Cynical said:


> ....dude at least she's still pretty without make up.


:eek :afr


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

I wouldn't say it makes me mad, but I don't understand how they can be okay with putting on so much make-up that they look like a completely different person. If it were me, I'd constantly feel like a fraud, fearing what would happen when they saw the real me. Anyone who gets to know the girl would eventually have to see her without make-up, and when they do, they'll be disappointed knowing that she doesn't actually look like that. That's why I like when women wear only a little bit of make-up, just to highlight some of their own natural features, rather than using it to look like someone totally different.


----------



## fatelogic (Jun 21, 2011)

Cynical said:


> ....dude at least she's still pretty without make up.


hahahaha.... that freaked me out and made me laugh at the same time.... I saw that video you posted too WTF...


----------



## fatelogic (Jun 21, 2011)

This guy freaked me out too... lol


----------



## fatelogic (Jun 21, 2011)

also.. is that a male or a female... i am just freaking out lol


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

^^ If my time in Malaysia/Macau taught me anything, it's that your chances of telling are literally 50/50. It's just a flip of a coin lol (not that I had any reason to care, no 2 dollar sucky sucky for me).


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Wow, there are some talented peeps out there!


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

JenN2791 said:


> *Ugh circle lens BUG me*. I've never tried them, nor do I intend to, but I'm just so against Asian girls using that. For some reason they think it's so cute, but to me you look like a freakin alien with that.


Ah, so that's what that is, a type of contact? Yeah, that's going a bit too far, imo.


----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

lol that stuff cracked me off. Still its more of her hair style and the weird angle on the glasses then makeup to me. Camera also looks biased


----------



## Charizard (Feb 16, 2011)

fatelogic said:


> or does it make you happy, or other... lol.
> 
> *before*
> 
> ...





Cynical said:


> ....dude at least she's still pretty without make up.


In both of these photos, I much prefer the before... okay, I like "phase 2" of the second one best (poor choice in glasses) but still.

To answer the question in the OP... doesn't make me mad/happy/anything, really. Their body, their choice of what to do with it.


----------



## Rosedubh (Jul 11, 2009)

Nidhoggr said:


> If you're going to transform into another race why go white?


Hahaha yessss


----------



## Cole87 (Aug 15, 2011)

YUK! 2nd one looks far to fake . I like natural beauty in Women. Make up is ok but nothing like that picture.


----------



## Classified (Dec 7, 2004)

The first girl looks fine with or without. I think it is better to be low-maintenance most of the time.

The second girl... Wow, I never realized they could do that kind of a transformation into an Anime character.

It does make you wonder what girls you see in real life really look like though.


----------



## regimes (Aug 24, 2011)

it's her business.

she looks cute either way.


----------



## uffie (May 11, 2010)

Women look better with makeup!


----------



## OldSchoolSkater (Jun 3, 2011)

There's nothing wrong with women wearing make-up, but I do think that it needs to be done tastefully. The woman in that video overdid it - a lot. I actually find women to be prettier when they have that natural look to them - even if they have make-up on some can do it so that it looks natural and compliments them rather than changing their appearance. 

Now my questions is, how would you girls feel if a guy did something before going out that completely transformed his appearance like that? Like, if you met a guy at the bar and thougth he was amazing looking and then saw him in the morning and realized he didn't look like that at all. How would you react?


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

I don't find her particularly attractive in either photo, but between the two, she looks better pre-makeup.


----------



## Ckg2011 (Aug 9, 2011)

She is so cute in the first pic.


----------



## spaceygirl (Dec 4, 2009)

what the jeesh is with the make-up obsession on here...always some thread about make-up..seriously folks not every woman wears make-up, guys please stop asking "I wonder what women look like without make-up" and go or a walk or go camping or something.


----------



## Ununderstood (Jun 8, 2005)

Wow, I wouldn't recognize her if I saw her one day without make up and then next day with it. Girls can definitely look amazing with make up on but in general I prefer girls with natural beauty. I see a lot of girls without make up and they look amazing.


----------



## sas111 (Oct 20, 2010)

I love promise, i'm a subscriber. She does transformations to look like certain characters or celeberties, obviously she's trying to look like someone completely different, that's what her channel is for. 

She's a natural beauty anyhow. I prefer to use makeup as art & expression, that's why I enjoy watching her.


----------



## Colton (Jun 27, 2011)

I would be lying if I said she looks better without make-up. I do think a lot of girls look better without make-up or very little make-up, but this particular girl looks better with it. She did cake it on a little hard, but it looks like she was just doing it for fun. I doubt she walks into Starbucks looking like that.


----------



## sas111 (Oct 20, 2010)

Ospi said:


> Calling photoshop on that, her eyes like doubled in size.


She's probley wearing doll eye contacts, quite popular with asains.


----------



## kev (Jan 28, 2005)

Honestly, I think she looks better in the before without makeup.

Some girls look better with makeup, some without.


----------



## ohgodits2014 (Mar 18, 2011)

I didn't realize the main purpose of wearing makeup was to get men's stamp of approval. I thought a lot of it just had to do with fitting in or projecting a certain image.

But if wearing makeup is all it takes to get someone worked up, I will definitely do it more often.


----------



## Jeff (Nov 11, 2005)

Her eyes look darker in the first vid. Sure it's the same person?


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

When it comes to makeup, I tend to think less is more. And also a sign of effective use of makeup is when its there, but, you can't really tell.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Ape in space said:


> If it were me, I'd constantly feel like a fraud, fearing what would happen when they saw the real me. Anyone who gets to know the girl would eventually have to see her without make-up, and when they do, they'll be disappointed knowing that she doesn't actually look like that.


This! Anytime I wear a lot of makeup I definitely get this feeling.

And also, I'm not sure but I would hazard a guess: the men in this thread who say they prefer women without makeup actually prefer women with "natural" makeup, and don't even realize it's there. Lots of guys have commented that I don't wear makeup often but I do. Everyday. Not much, but a little, to try and accent my positives.


----------



## nkprasad12 (Aug 27, 2011)

The amount of make up around the eyes is slightly off putting. 
But I think she looks better in the second one.


----------



## Haydsmom2007 (Oct 16, 2009)

Wow! What a difference. I can't imagine wearing that much makeup. I think it's kind of cool. I would think it would be fun to randomly go out one night with that face on just to feel like a different person haha. But she is really pretty without the makeup and I hope to god she doesn't wear that much on a daily basis.


----------



## Cynical (Aug 23, 2011)

fatelogic said:


> hahahaha.... that freaked me out and made me laugh at the same time.... I saw that video you posted too WTF...


Oh crud sorry, I haven't been visiting this part of the forums lately.

wtf pretty much sums it up specially with the girl with half a make over, at first I seriously thought it was just camera trick or something.... makes it kinda scary going out with a beautiful girl but it suddenly rains then you look at her and be all "holy ****! WTF?!?"


----------



## Marakunda (Jun 7, 2011)

LOL, those two look NOTHING alike! Imagine waking up and the girl looks drastically different like that! I'd freak the **** out!

Me: Who are you!

Girl: Umm, that girl from last night...

Me: The ****?!


----------



## Marakunda (Jun 7, 2011)

Jeff said:


> Her eyes look darker in the first vid. Sure it's the same person?


She's probably wearing contacts. :b lol


----------

